# Antique Canning Jars



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Anybody know of a reliable (and current) site to go to to get values on old canning jars? I found a Swayzee's Improved Mason jar in blue green and I know it's old and somewhat valuable. Haven't had much luck finding out about it on the net other than the Ball company purchased Swayzee's in either 1904 or 1906 and only made the jars with that logo for 1 year. So I guess it's either 108 or 110 years old, lol. Kind of thinking about selling it, but if it's only worth $5 I'll just keep it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope this helps.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...ntique+Swayzee+canning+jar&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a stack of Australian collectable canning jars. Really hard to get valuations here other than watch ebay. I have half a dozen lids (our lids are multi use) that I not only can't get a value on but I can't find any reference to anywhere. Visited the home of one of the biggest collections in the country a little while ago and they have none.... Really want to sell them, might put a stupid high price on them and see what happens . I'm going to sell my whole collection and turn it into new usable jars...


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I made the gigantic mistake of lining them up on the shelf above my kitchen sink so that when the sun set tonight it twinkled through the pretty blue glass and melted my heart. The thought of all the hands that have touched those jars and the bellies that food has fed is just SO COOL to me for some reason!!


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Going to be hard for me to see them go for the same kinda reasons. But I'll be keeping any that I can still use.... Our jars are so expensive that you have to get $10.00 each before it's even worth selling them. It's much much cheaper for me to buy ball jars made over there and tattler lids to go with them than to buy our locally made jars and lids.. crazy.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Post some pictures of your pretty jars. I'd love to see them!


----------

